# LED bulblike Replacements



## shael_richmond (Oct 10, 2011)

Has anybody used the LED replacements that look like bulbs? I was looking around to get some new bulbs($.55/ea) and was looking at some of the replacements. Some some that were $2.98 at superbrightled.com and others at $3.99. Still a bit high. The cheaper ones were rated at 12V and the tech said they would handle 10-15v but wasn't sure if they would handle AC that high. The more expensive ones said it handled overvoltage.


----------



## ironman21 (Mar 5, 2013)

I bought a few to see what they were like, not impressed with the way they look when used on accessories but there are some places where they are great. One for example is for the lighted lock on's, no heat generation or a transformer that has lights, ZW for example. I also tried them in a few locomotives; the light is white verse the yellow hue from a standard bulb and does look pretty cool. For me it is a matter of what you prefer, I bought several and tried them everywhere there is a light and some found a home and some did not. Another example are the prewar lighted stations, did not look good, I liked the softer look of a normal bulb in those cases. If your layout is modern then they would find more uses like street lamps etc. The colored LED work perfectly in railroad crossings and things like that, you can buy them with colored bulbs or clear where just the LED is colored, again a preference. They last longer and don’t drink as much power. I bought the 12 volt and they work fine did not try the super bright so I can’t speak to them.. Try this web site 

http://ctlumination.tripod.com/Page-5A.html


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can get them in all sizes and shapes. You can usually score them for a bit less than $3, I've seen them as cheap as $1.50 on eBay.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Here's a good link to a bulb store that specializes in Lionel replacements and LED Bulbs. I have bought from them and the bulbs and LED equivalents are a good match to original specs. Their prices are pretty good, too.
Patrick

http://autolumination.com/trainbulbs.htm


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Tell us more. 

What are you trying to replace?

I bought some "replacement" bulbs and was not pleased. The light they put out was blue.

For the inside of structures, I prefer yellow LEDs. They put out a nice glow.

LED output has not been standardized yet. Some sold as white, are blueish. "Warm White" looke like......I don't know.

If you are willing to fiddle around with resistors and diodes, you can get a bunch of LEDs on E Bay for a few bucks.

Tell me what you are up to, and I'll try to walk you through.


----------



## shael_richmond (Oct 10, 2011)

I had seen these LED "bulbs" on e-bay before as well and just looking for opinions. Might want to use them in the lighted lock-ons, lighted-bumpers, even the crossing gate. We use the LED's from Evan's to light the buildings - they are more expensive but come in a nice package and I don't have to deal with soldering! It just seemed like if they worked, it would be easy to remove a regular bulb and put in a LED. I don't think I would use them in my passenger cars but for someplaces it makes an easy conversion.


----------



## robertlopez925 (May 20, 2011)

it depends on the application some old lionel accessories, transformers and engines use the resistance of the light bulb to run properly sense leds dont pull that much power it might effect the product you install it in. but if you use them in passenger cars especially the ones with color printed figures it looks nice.

i got mine form 
http://www.trainaidsa.com/shop-leds.shtml
i installed them in some Willums heavy weight passenger cars there is a youtube video i made with the led in them 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dFR8SrUtLA

i reused the original sockets and just rewired the car so all four of the lights use both pickup rollers instead of two lights per pickup. also Leds run only run on DC so you will need a Reflector. the source i gave has them built in. what the reflector does is turn ac to dc current to run the leds also there is a compositor in these cars.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Great looking lights and a real nice sounding Locomotive!


----------



## Norm (Sep 1, 2010)

Shael, I tried the LED's and had mixed feelings. 

On my control panel the LED bulbs I installed in the 20 or so #022 Switch controllers wasn't satisfactory as the beam is focused straight up from the base. It is concentrated into a very bright beam that can be somewhat blinding if you are looking downward at the controllers.

The LEDs in the 022 Switch Machine was so-so. Again the beam was straight up and gave very little light "sideways" that dimly lite the colored lens on the lanterns.

As far as the older Lionel "0" gage aluminum passenger cars, again the beam being straight up cut down on the total illumination inside the car, plus the LED went out when the roller pickup went over a switch, etc. and the car lost quite a bit of illumination . But pulling 7 passenger cars with 2 lamps in each car, LEDs makes a noticeable power difference from using incandescents.

On the block signals, again the straight beam wasn't very impressive. 

I did convert the (3) Lionel FloodLights towers (8 lamps each tower) to LED and that worked better. 

However again, the lower power requirements of the LEDs is helpful, especially on the 3 FloodLight towers with 24 LEDs. 

Another factor, 8 LEDs failed shortly after installation. They are rated 12 volts and I expect I should have installed some kind of limiting device so as to not overpower them.

I did go back to incandescant lamps on everything except the floodlight towers for now. I did try to find LEDs that didn't have the direct beam "upward" but haven't found anything yet that looked good. Maybe I will find something soon.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are also replacement LED bulbs that have chip LED's on the sides and the top for more even light. They may be better for your replacement purposes.


----------



## Norm (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks John, I did see those, but they looked a little pricey.

But, maybe I could try one or two to see how they work. 

The LEDs I bought, clear, red & green were 12V and cheap.

Norm


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Many of the cheap ones are just an LED with the resistor and diode, and they are very directional.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I bought LEDs to replace my regular bulbs a while ago, but they didn't do it for me. They may require less power, but I just like the look of the originals a lot better


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I guess I'm just happy to see anything light up. I put yellow LEDs on my Bachmann Lafayette train set engine when I converted it to DCC. Someday I might care but I doubt it.


----------

